# The Sing-Off



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Anyone watching? In general I skip the singing shows (I quit American Idol after 2 seasons, and I've only watched a handful of eps of The Voice, although I like that much better), but I have a soft spot for a cappella music and for show choirs, so I enjoy The Sing-Off. I like that the judges (Ben Folds, Jewel, and Shawn Stockman from Boyz II Men) are complete music nerds - sometimes I have no idea what they are talking about  - but they are very helpful with their constructive criticisms.

One thing I've noticed so far this season (first ep was Monday night, next one is tonight) is that in this first season after _Pitch Perfect _came out, there is a lot of bad aca-punning going on, but I generally enjoy that as well, since it fits right in with the loud outfits.

Thoughts?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

If anyone missed the premiere - and really, the whole season is going to be "blink and you'll miss it" since the eps are scheduled to air on 12/11, 12/12, 12/16, 12/18, 12/19, 12/21 and 12/23, here's a great EW recap with video clips of the notable performances:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/12/10/the-sing-off-react-season-4-premiere/


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, I noticed the influence of _Pitch Perfect_ as well. The battle round at the end isn't precisely the same as the "riff-off" from the movie, but it seems like it might be inspired by it.

I agree, I love that this is really the only show where they have the judges give specific and detailed musical advice to the contestants. I'm sure that probably occurs to some extent with _The Voice_, but they don't show it as much as on this show.

So far, I haven't seen any groups that are an instant run-away favorite, like Pentatonix was last season (two years ago).

On the other side of things, I didn't get Voice Play at all. They seemed like an NBC Universal "plant," given that they perform at Universal Studios and were given free reign of the park for their introductory video. And frankly, they weren't good at all. Honey's voice is just an awful fit for acapella (and, IMO, is flat out bad in general).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I watched a couple of the performances and have the rest of the episode recorded, plus a SP set up for the rest. I really enjoy acapella music as well, and have enjoyed previous seasons of this show. I also think that the addition of Jewel is an excellent choice. Judging on this show is not about getting in stupid sound bites (dawg) and being critical just for critical's sake. These judges really know what they're talking about and provide excellent feedback.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, I noticed the influence of _Pitch Perfect_ as well. The battle round at the end isn't precisely the same as the "riff-off" from the movie, but it seems like it might be inspired by it.


I couldn't decide if the battle round was a nod to _Pitch Perfect _or if it was something that Mark Burnett (who is the new producer) came up with, since it seems like something he would lobby for incorporating. Probably a bit of both.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Record it, FF/skip through everything BUT the actual songs. Even more skipping than I do on The Voice... For that, I watch virtually the entire show through the auditions, THEN have been skipping everything but performances since then.. (and skipping most country songs, or rap songs, or the guest of the week if they're someone I don't care about..)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Watched the first round last night.

Seems a little weak after last season, but the winners were exceptional (google Pentatonix - Little Drummer Boy for an example of how it's done!).

Maybe it'll improve. Got last night's on the DVR. Wife's a el asmusic major, so she loves the technical aspect of the judging - and Ben Folds is what ALL judges should aspire to be!

I'm liking Jewel as a judge, too.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought I would like this show, but after watching the first two episodes it seems that pretty much every song just sounds like an inferior version of whatever song it is, to me.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I think the judging might be my favorite part. Ben Folds kind of dumbed down his judging in the first ep, but in the second ep last night he aca-geeked () out in the best way. And Jewel is a really good addition as well. 

I don't really love any of the groups right now though. I feel like Filharmonic is probably the best, but they weren't great last night. They're setting up the country group (Home Free) to be a favorite, but they don't do anything for me (although their bass is killer). I like Street Corner Renaissance, but I feel they're really limited in what they can do (although they do it well).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

zordude said:


> I thought I would like this show, but after watching the first two episodes it seems that pretty much every song just sounds like an inferior version of whatever song it is, to me.


What I like about the songs - and what really sets them apart from the originals - are the arrangements. When done right, the a cappella version can stand on its own and can be enjoyed on its own merits. Plus you can do things like mashups (seamlessly combining two songs) much more effectively when its all vocal. And as someone who has done some singing/performing, I can appreciate just how incredibly difficult it is to do what they do.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think for me, Home Free, Filharmonic, and Ten are probably the front-runners. None are anywhere close to the caliber of talent from last season.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is hoping we see a lot of improvement. I felt like the lead vocals on all the groups were the weakest part more so than the arrangement/harmony/...

When I think of the group MO5AIC that I heard on Allure of the Seas this year, I feel like this set of groups has a lot of work to do.

Listen to MO5AIC's Bohemian Rhapsody www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdOe0R29dhk‎


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think for me, Home Free, Filharmonic, and Ten are probably the front-runners. None are anywhere close to the caliber of talent from last season.


Yeah, those are probably the strongest groups. I think Ten probably has the most talent, but they're the least experience in terms of the group dynamics. I also like Vocal Rush, mainly because I'm amazed that they're all high school kids.

Of the remaining groups, I think Element is the weakest.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Almost forgot my favorite exchange last night (between Lachey and Folds, right after Ten sang "Hot In Herre"):

Nick: I noticed your clothes are still on despite them repeatedly telling you to take them off.
Ben: Nick, you know I don&#8217;t even begin to defrock until it&#8217;s &#8230;...98 degrees!
Nick: Then that explains the creepy fan mail we were getting all those years&#8230;

Lachey is so cheesy that it kills me, but it's all good-natured, and the banter is fun. He was so proud of himself when he called the mom from AcoustiKats an "acousti-cougar"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Of the remaining groups, I think Element is the weakest.


I think you're right.

I'm also very annoyed at Voice Play for one reason: Honey. She makes absolutely no effort to try and blend in with the rest of the group, and as a result it just sounds like "Honey and her backup singers" rather than a cohesive group. Without her, they'd be a relatively decent group; because of her, they're never going to have a chance.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Disappointed with tonight's ep, although the ultimate result was correct. But whoever divvied up those teams should be shot. Element and Voice Play should have been on opposite sides of the bracket.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

zordude said:


> I thought I would like this show, but after watching the first two episodes it seems that pretty much every song just sounds like an inferior version of whatever song it is, to me.


That's not completely inaccurate for this season unfortunately. As some one else mentioned, the groups are not of the calibre of last season for sure. For almost every performance I keep thinking, "Pentatonix would have *KILLED* doing this song."

So if you'd like to hear some arrangements that are often *better* than the originals, go find stuff by Pentatonix (they won last season).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Even Urban Method (3rd place last season) is better than most if not all of the groups this year.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I suspect the caliber issue why they are burning it all off during December rather than other traditional scheduling.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zalusky said:


> I suspect the caliber issue why they are burning it all off during December rather than other traditional scheduling.


Not necessarily. This sort of scheduling is how the show was prior to last season. When they expanded the show to a half-season show, the ratings flagged quite a bit. They had hoped by switching it back to a holiday "event" programming that the ratings would bounce back.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Not necessarily. This sort of scheduling is how the show was prior to last season. When they expanded the show to a half-season show, the ratings flagged quite a bit. They had hoped by switching it back to a holiday "event" programming that the ratings would bounce back.


Agreed. I'll bet they planned to air it all in December before they even booked the acts for the show.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I think the judging might be my favorite part. Ben Folds kind of dumbed down his judging in the first ep, but in the second ep last night he aca-geeked () out in the best way. And Jewel is a really good addition as well.


Agreed. I don't watch many of the singing shows anymore, but even when I did, I would typically fast forward through the judges. Not here.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I can only imagine the judges have been told not to say anything bad about Voice Play. That's the only explanation I can come up with, because they're just not good, yet they've been getting bathed in praises.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I think they've gotten better each week, but they're still not great. I do think they were much better than Element last night, and were better than Vocal Rush as well.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

zalusky said:


> I suspect the caliber issue why they are burning it all off during December rather than other traditional scheduling.


I think they're doing it all at once because the ratings for the last go-round (when Pentatonix) were absolutely abysmal, even though the talent was better. It's up against far less competition for new programming right now.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Now we're down to the final four teams, and the judges got it completely right. Ten, Home Free, The Filharmonic, and Vocal Rush were clearly better than the other groups from the start, I thought, and that's who's left. Of the remaining 4, I think Ten and Home Free have to be the favorites, with the other two being spectacular sometimes, but then falling apart during the middle of the songs on others.

I did think there were some amazing moments in last night's show, though. The opening soloist on the Vocal Rush leads off with a very soulful, plaintive edition of "Against All Odds", and then drops back into vocal percussion as the rest of the group chimed in? Astounding. As Shawn Stockman said, I don't think I've ever seen that before.

And the three ultimate sing-off/battle/challenges/whatever were all great. In fact, the best one was probably between the AcoUstiKats and VoicePlay, and they were the groups who were sent home. And the battle of the beat boxers between Home Free and Filharmonic was pretty awesome as well.

EW's great recap: http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/12/19/the-sing-off-recap-season-four-episode-five/


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh, and Jewel's boobs are becoming a real star of the show as well.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Oh, and Jewel's boobs are becoming a real star of the show as well.


I had to rewind many times as I often became distracted and didn't listen to what she said.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I wonder if she got them fixed at the same time she got her teeth fixed? I don't remember like that before. Of course, it could just be architecture as well.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Does the public get to vote at some point?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Does the public get to vote at some point?


It doesn't appear that way.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Does the public get to vote at some point?


On Jewel's boobs? I vote yes!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Does the public get to vote at some point?


I don't think so. I don't think they've had a fan vote decide anything since the first season.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I guess the entire show is in the can already.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I don't think so. I don't think they've had a fan vote decide anything since the first season.


They had fan voting last season as well, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, the talent may not be up to the par set by last season, but this show is still definitely very enjoyable. Two great moments happened this week:
1) the Home Free/Filharmonic face off performing "I'm All Right"
2) Jewel's review of the Filharmonic performance from tonight.

That last one was hilarious, not only watching her brain catch up with her mouth, but then watching Ben looking over at her with the look like "Do you really hear what you are saying? Ok, then..."


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, Jewel was hilarious. "I really missed a climax. Which gets a little frustrating when you&#8217;re not able to reach that.&#8221; She walked right into that, and didn't realize what she was saying until well after the guys did, and she was absolutely mortified. And then, of course, Nick Lachey hit the rimshot with &#8220;How dare you guys not allow Jewel to reach her climax!&#8221; 

Loved the opening number last night, and then I thought that Home Free and Vocal Rush were excellent, whereas Ten and Filharmonic were fairly weak. Ten had been improving with each week, so this was kind of a surprise, but Filharmonic - as much as I liked them - have been trending downward (except for the Ultimate Sing-Off performances, which have been awesome). 

Right now, I'd rank them 1) Home Free, 2) Vocal Rush, and 3) Ten


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Do they rehearse every permutation of the ultimate sing off?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Do they rehearse every permutation of the ultimate sing off?


I'm not sure. All I know is what we're told, that each week they prepare for the "Ultimate Sing-Off" in case they are in it. But I don't know how that works, or how much time passes between when the judges tell them versus when they actually perform.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Do they rehearse every permutation of the ultimate sing off?


I've been wondering this too. I suspect that, except for the three pairings on Movie Night, they just rehearse the song by themselves and then somehow figure out who's going to start. All the others before Movie Night the two groups really just stood next to each other.

I actually liked the pairings they did for Movie night. The songs weren't on the iTunes album, so I scrapped the audio off my recording and added them.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I also wonder if the three judges really are making the decisions as to who stays and who goes.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I also wonder if the three judges really are making the decisions as to who stays and who goes.


If they're not, whoever is in charge is doing a pretty good job. I haven't disagreed with a decision since they created the two different brackets (for all of two eps) that caused the old man doo *** group to get kicked off one group too early.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Oh, and Jewel's boobs are becoming a real star of the show as well.


Without giving too much of a spoiler, let's just say they're making a starring appearance tonight.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

So, anyone finish watching the show? Can't say I'm too surprised by the ending... as the episodes went along, it became more and more apparent that they should have won. They're not as good as Pentatonix, but who is? They aren't human! But, the winners are still very, very good, and I'd probably get some tracks from them if they continue to keep mixing it up. I certainly wouldn't have listened to them as they were before the show, based on the little clip they showed during the last episode. Yuck.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Didn't watch any of it other than some of the final episode. I liked Pat Benatar. I think she still sounds great.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The gopher bit they did during _I'm Alright_ was the best part of the whole season that didn't involve Jewel's breasts or climaxes.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Each Season Sing Off impresses me as it is by far the best reality singing competition show on TV. It does have the fluff/background of the performers which I may or may not fast forward through but that is all I use my FF button for. There is no results show (this season, can't remember how past seasons were handled) so no recording 1 hour to watch maybe 5-10 minutes. The judges comments are actually beneficial and maybe even too nerdy for the general audience but so much better than, "That was off the chain dawg!" They actually critique the contestants. I watched the entire finale including all performances. Now, I understand that AI makes a lot of money form the long drawn out results shows, but I actually dumped AI as even with a TiVo it was taking too long to watch a season.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> So, anyone finish watching the show? Can't say I'm too surprised by the ending... as the episodes went along, it became more and more apparent that they should have won. They're not as good as Pentatonix, but who is? They aren't human! But, the winners are still very, very good, and I'd probably get some tracks from them if they continue to keep mixing it up. I certainly wouldn't have listened to them as they were before the show, based on the little clip they showed during the last episode. Yuck.


I was out of town all last week, so I wasn't posting here, but no, not surprised. The winner was kind of foreshadowed all along, and they are definitely the most polished of the groups. I was pretty pleased, though, with how much Vocal Rush improved. They really got better and better as the show went on, and I was definitely rooting for them.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I would have been shocked if Home Free didn't win, they were clearly the best of the bunch every episode. And while I knew early on they'd win, it was still fun to watch.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought it was pretty obvious that Home Free was going to win by the end. I mean, one of the other groups was a huge group of singers that already have other jobs being backup singers and the other one was a huge group of high school kids who are soon all going to be going their own ways. 

Plus they were the most talented of the bunch.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

*bump*

I missed this news, but at the beginning of the month, NBC announced that The Sing-Off was coming back for season 5. As last year, it will be a "holiday event" show, so scheduling will probably be similar to or the same (multiple episodes over the two or so weeks prior to Christmas). (http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbcs-sing-renewed-fifth-round-737232)

Auditions are occurring now, and the selected contestants are being asked to be available for shooting in LA "for 2-3 weeks between mid November and the beginning of December." (http://www.singoffcasting.com/)

The only part that concerns me: the audition page talks about the show being "revamped" and that the groups are allowed backing tracks. I hope they don't intend to change it from an acapella show to a generic "vocal group" show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

From the eligibility rules on the application:

"You may not be a candidate for public office and must agree not to become a candidate for public office from the date of this Application until one (1) year after the initial telecast of the last episode of the Program in which you appear, if selected as a participant."

Not really sure how that one is going to be enforceable, in particular the "one year after the last episode airs" part.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Still no audience voting, I assume. Looks like they'll have the entire show in the can before broadcast.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> From the eligibility rules on the application:
> 
> "You may not be a candidate for public office and must agree not to become a candidate for public office from the date of this Application until one (1) year after the initial telecast of the last episode of the Program in which you appear, if selected as a participant."


I think that's the Donald Trump clause.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The bad part is that Ben Folds tweeted out that he won't be a judge this year. I guess he had a schedule conflict.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

busyba said:


> From the eligibility rules on the application:
> 
> "You may not be a candidate for public office and must agree not to become a candidate for public office from the date of this Application until one (1) year after the initial telecast of the last episode of the Program in which you appear, if selected as a participant."
> 
> Not really sure how that one is going to be enforceable, in particular the "one year after the last episode airs" part.


Most reality show contracts also have something called the "Five Million Dollar Rule"; if you reveal anything about the show in advance, the producers can sue for up to $5 million. (The amount comes from the original Survivor contracts, where they didn't want anybody from revealing in advance who won - back then, the final vote's result was revealed while they were still on location.) American Idol also has a "you can't sign a record deal with someone who isn't producing the show until three months after the finale airs" rule.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The bad part is that Ben Folds tweeted out that he won't be a judge this year. I guess he had a schedule conflict.


I hadn't caught that part yet (what I read originally said that it was unclear on the judges on whether they'd be returning or not), that's disappointing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gschrock said:


> I hadn't caught that part yet (what I read originally said that it was unclear on the judges on whether they'd be returning or not), that's disappointing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517443042228592640


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Dislike that Ben Folds will not be back this season. He has always been entertaining with helpful comments and he notices the small details.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Dislike that Ben Folds will not be back this season. He has always been entertaining with helpful comments and he notices the small details.


For me, Ben Folds was the only judge worth paying any attention to. I'd always FF through the others. If he's not there this year, I'll probably just listen to the performances and that's it.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> For me, Ben Folds was the only judge worth paying any attention to. I'd always FF through the others. If he's not there this year, I'll probably just listen to the performances and that's it.


I probably won't watch at all.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I watched it last season but I just thought it was "ok"... I had never watched it before, but I had read that my favorite group from one of my alma maters had come in as a runner up in Season 3 (the Dartmouth Aires), and I had loved following them around the college a cappella scene. So I guess I thought the show was going to be more groups like that.  And Ben Folds was the best judge last year when I did watch so, I think I'm probably going to skip it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> For me, Ben Folds was the only judge worth paying any attention to. I'd always FF through the others. If he's not there this year, I'll probably just listen to the performances and that's it.


I watched Jewel on mute. 
And slow mo
and pause.

(And truthfully, with sound too).


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> I watched Jewel on mute.
> And slow mo
> and pause.
> 
> (And truthfully, with sound too).


Oddly enough last year my remote broke while I was watching The Sing Off. My 8 second replay button just stopped working.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

For those who were looking forward to this, get ready for disappointment. NBC has slashed this back to a single 2-hour special on December 17, with only 6 groups competing for $50k.  (2 hours? What's the point?)

Patrick Stump from Fall Out Boy takes the place of Ben Folds on the judging panel. Otherwise, Jewel, Shawn Stockman, and Nick Lachey return from last season.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Boo. BIH, NBC!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Will it at least _not_ just be holiday music?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, it was on tonight, for what it's worth. 6 groups, each performed once, then 3 were eliminated; the remaining three performed a "judge's choice," and a winner was picked.

Of the six, I really only liked one of them myself, and that group didn't even make it to the second round.

Pentatonix appeared, and as always, blew everyone else away. They are so freaking amazing. Home Free also appeared, but I felt so bad for them - they ended up being relegated to backing vocals for the three judges and Nick Lachey.

The show really had nothing to do with the holidays, other than Pentatonix performing a medley of songs off of their "That's Christmas To Me" album.

Oh, and yes, Jewel and the girls were back this season, for those watching for that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oops, I missed it. Oh well.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

FFed through, only listened to a few songs all the way through.. One group, EXCEPT for the one guy doing a REALLY high voice, was very good.. the others seemed pretty blah.

I had never heard that "trumpets" song before.. That was the group I liked.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I thought San Fran 6 was the best of the first round. They reminded me the most of a (younger, more inexperienced) Pentatonix. 

I didn't like the group that used looping... I consider that an instrument, same as a synthesizer, and that defeats the point of acapella. 

They weren't the worst of the first round, though - I thought that "prize" went to Traces, who I thought were off-key and seemed like every member of that group were performing at a different rhythm. I boggled when they were one of the three to be passed onto the next round.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I was surprised how much I missed Ben Folds even though Patrick Strump
was pretty good.

iI also didn't like the looping guys. Overall, it was disappointing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Never came back to this thread as I was out of town for the last 2 weeks of December. 

Overall, meh, that it was a one-night thing. I thought overall the groups were really strong (the one I didn't like - the looping group - actually sounded great, I just thought it's cheating), but it just all felt so... rushed. 

I'm not sure the Melodores (absolutely awful name, BTW, even by college show choir standards) were the strongest group out of the initial 6, but their final round number ("Take Me To Church") was amazing. Blew me away. And it was nice to see one of the college groups win it. 

Probably the last year for the show, though. Which makes me sad.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Never came back to this thread as I was out of town for the last 2 weeks of December.
> 
> Overall, meh, that it was a one-night thing. I thought overall the groups were really strong (the one I didn't like - the looping group - actually sounded great, I just thought it's cheating), but it just all felt so... rushed.
> 
> ...


Love this show and sad that it's basically gone 

But the Take me to Church one was amazing!!!


----------

